# Does anyone know where I can get a stand online?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I was looking at the stands in most fish and pet stores, and they are quite expensive. I know there are alternatives to finding something cheaper. I would like to get a stand for my 38 Gallon, to raise it up much higher.

Maybe someone knows a place online I can go to order one?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

www.bigalsonline.com sells stands. Other places are Drs Foster and Smith and Pet Solutions.

It may be cheaper to buy locally though, since you wouldn't have to pay shipping costs. Some places charge extra for heavy items.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

its waaaaaay cheaper to buy locally.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> www.bigalsonline.com sells stands. Other places are Drs Foster and Smith and Pet Solutions.
> 
> It may be cheaper to buy locally though, since you wouldn't have to pay shipping costs. Some places charge extra for heavy items.


In that case, I should just go to the Big Als in my city....


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

if you dont mind buying used, go to www.craigslist.com you'll be surprised what you may find.

i found a 55gal aquarium with stand and ALL accessories for $120. it has been up and running for about 3 months now, very happy with my purchase!!!!

some people sell only stands and certain aquarium accessories

give it a shot.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally, of course, you could always just make one.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It can be cheaper to mail order a stand, esp. if they are doing free shipping. A lot of the sites are. Even at $35 + shipping (for a 20 high, metal) + $7 shipping, its cheaper than $50 + tax at PetSmart. But garage sales and club meetings are the cheapest places and concrete blocks + 4" x 4" is really cheap.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...when was the last time the eyes were checked...this thread is from 4-1-2008..
lol


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

i know, i realized that after i hit submit the first time. oh well, theres probably a bunch of people that are looking for a stand regardless


----------

